# Chuck



## peterborough66 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am seriously looking into a 4 Jaw Self Centering Chuck for my General Maxi Lathe, Any suggestions?


----------



## plantman (Aug 11, 2013)

It depends on how much you want to spend !! The BarrAcuda has had a 5 star rating since it was introduced in 2007 in Wood Magazine. You can get the newer Barracuda 2 T/N ("C" Series) on sale from PSI for $229.95 with 5 different jaw combinations, a lode of accessories, and a case. PSI also has a Mini Grip ("C" Series) with 3 jaws for $84.95 on sale. You can add other options for either one of these.   Jim  S


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 11, 2013)

Buy a nova g3.  And get the pen blank jaws while you're at it.


----------



## Bocere1 (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with Dan. I just bought a couple the other day from Tool King LLC through ebay for 89 and free shipping, no adapter but got those from Amazon for 17 each. Also, there's a seller on ebay from Canada that I've bought 3 from, usually has the 1-8 direct thread for 119 and free ship or one w/ adapter for 125.
they are good chucks, plus as Dan said get those new pen blank jaws


----------



## peterborough66 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advise everyone, now have to decide

Regards, Derrick


----------



## George417 (Aug 16, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Buy a nova g3.  And get the pen blank jaws while you're at it.



+1 on the nova 3g and pen blank jaws


----------



## edstreet (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a G3 and a SuperNova2.












The SuperNova2 is essentially a G3 with an insert in the back.  The wrench plug and the rear is covered with a dust shroud.  You can buy reconditioned units of both directly from teknatool which is cheaper than all of the retail places, even when they are on sale.


When it comes time to clean them out the G3 is very easy.





  The only thing not in this photo is the lock ring.


----------



## peterborough66 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Ed and everyone else, Nova G3 it is

Regards, Derrick


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 18, 2013)

Check Teknatool's site for reconditioned checks.  They are every bit as good as new, every part has been looked at and/or preplaced/reconditioned and they are priced to move.


----------



## Mack C. (Aug 18, 2013)

peterborough66 said:


> I am seriously looking into a 4 Jaw Self Centering Chuck for my General Maxi Lathe, Any suggestions?


I may be too late to the party. ONEWAY (Canadian made, through & through).
Oneway Chucks

May be more money?, but worth every penny!

The above from a pen guy who wouldn't buy anything else unless he was forced into it!:biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin (Aug 18, 2013)

another option:

Welcome to Chucks Plus line of "Bulldog" chucks.

very similar to VicMarc, and use VicMarc jaws

A friend picked one up for me at AAW in Tampa. So far, I like it.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 18, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> Check Teknatool's site for reconditioned checks.  They are every bit as good as new, every part has been looked at and/or preplaced/reconditioned and they are priced to move.



Went to the website and found no mention of refurbished tools. Do you have a web address?


----------



## edstreet (Aug 18, 2013)

Rounder said:


> walshjp17 said:
> 
> 
> > Check Teknatool's site for reconditioned checks.  They are every bit as good as new, every part has been looked at and/or preplaced/reconditioned and they are priced to move.
> ...



Reconditioned Products


----------



## peterborough66 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks again everyone, more great information to digest, still have not decided, lots to chose from. Has anyone ever used the Chucks from Grizzly, found them while I was surfing the web last night?

Regards, Derrick


----------



## The Penguin (Aug 18, 2013)

Grizzly chucks are more economical than other brands, but also do not have anywhere near the selection of jaws available that you would by choosing something like VicMarc, Nova, or OneWay


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 18, 2013)

Rounder said:


> walshjp17 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the website and found no mention of refurbished tools. Do you have a web address?
> ...


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 18, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> Grizzly chucks are more economical than other brands, but also do not have anywhere near the selection of jaws available that you would by choosing something like VicMarc, Nova, or OneWay



I have been told by woodturners of some experience that many Grizzly chucks are practically Vicmarc clones and the jaws for most Vicmarcs fit the similarly-sized Grizzlies.


----------



## The Penguin (Aug 18, 2013)

I have no idea if they do or not.

The Bulldog I linked to earlier is a VicMarc clone and does use VM jaws, that's why I bought one.


----------



## anthonyd (Aug 18, 2013)

Mack C. said:


> peterborough66 said:
> 
> 
> > I am seriously looking into a 4 Jaw Self Centering Chuck for my General Maxi Lathe, Any suggestions?
> ...


 
I agree with Mack. I have the Talon model and it is worth the money. I have even used it to make a kitless pen from start to finish on my General Maxi Lathe.

Tony


----------



## NittanyLion (Aug 18, 2013)

I own the Grizzly:  Grizzly.com

It is every bit the chuck as the VicMarc, Nova, or OneWay Stronghold.  Yes, the vicmark jaws are interchangeable.  There is no difference in fit/finish/quality.

This chuck does not get the credit it deserves.  If you plan on changing jaws frequently and still want the Vic or oneway, you can buy two of the Grizz chucks and keep the jaws on them for the same price.


----------



## peterborough66 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone, more good info to help me in my decision.

Derrick


----------



## low_48 (Aug 19, 2013)

The first Grizzly I got years ago has been perfect. Decided to get another last Christmas. I had to send it back, it was very notchie in the action, and some of the jaw bolts were bottomed out in the threads and the jaws were not tight. They sent me another one, and the faces of the jaws were not flat. I took it to work and faced it off on the metal lathe. I do not recommend them since that second one.


----------

